# Wood Firmwares v1.23



## Another World (Jan 22, 2011)

*Wood Firmwares v1.23*
Update




Carried on the Griffins’ back, swift into the oncoming storm, we rode for freedom of all Templand. Wizards at the ready, men with swords drawn, their eyes ablaze from evening dawn reflections. We carried the hopes of pirates yet to be born, our satchels filled with the latest Homebrew pre-loaded onto ancient R4 Flash Linker devices. So swiftly we yearned for war, so passionately the firmware was applied, that we forgot to kiss our loved ones goodbye.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • sav-files timestamp updated on game launch.
> • fatfs updated to 0.08b.
> 
> ...






Wood R4 v1.23 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.23 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.23 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 22, 2011)

Not much in terms of compatibility, other than the fix for PKMN and speed up of MicroSDHC.

Thanks YWG


----------



## suzannem (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for the update, would it be possible to fix Around World in 80 Days" it freezes once you get to day 78, having been trying to finish game for months.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 22, 2011)

suzannem said:
			
		

> thanks for the update, would it be possible to fix Around World in 80 Days" it freezes once you get to day 78, having been trying to finish game for months.



Did you ever try backing up and formatting your MicroSD card, then putting fresh firmware files on after?

And I'm talking full format, none of that quick format stuff. With Panasonic SD Formatter, a very effective formatting tool. Most random freezes aren't actually the fault of the firmware, but rather the fault of system files not being properly overwritten or pieces linger creating confusion. It could even be your MicroSD card really. It generally isn't the firmware though with my experience in helping people and owning an Original R4 myself.

Thanks to YWG for a quick update with some nice updates included. I should be able to take full advantage of this in approximately three to five business days when my new 2gb MicroSD arrives.


----------



## tomrev (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Last hour, I just thought Wood took much long to update than before but then you pop-up on my face.


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 22, 2011)

*THANKS* for the speed(y) fix ;-)


----------



## Lightake (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for updating so quickly .


----------



## ShadowtearX (Jan 22, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.23
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.23
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.23


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## ywg (Jan 22, 2011)

suzannem said:
			
		

> would it be possible to fix Around World in 80 Days" it freezes once you get to day 78, having been trying to finish game for months.of course it possible. there are about 5500 ds releases. if finishing each game take 20 hours, and i will play 4 hours per day, and region dupes will skipped, i finish all games after (5500/3)*20/4/365=25 years.
> too long for you, i think. there is another way. it described in 'readme.for.r4.users.txt' file that distributed with *each* wood release:
> QUOTE2. any bug reports must contain a save file (except when the problem happens at the start) and detailed descriptions on how to reproduce the problem. "game 'xxx' sometimes freezes" is not bug report!


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for another great update!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 22, 2011)

very nice... talking about fast microSD, did wood ever have problem loading castlevania which required fast microSD like from jpn


----------



## suzannem (Jan 22, 2011)

ywg said:
			
		

> suzannem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## suzannem (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks I will look it up.


----------



## ecko (Jan 22, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> *R.P.G. & R4 Specific:*
> • microsd reading speed increased. noticeable improvement can be seen at least on sandisk microsdhc cards.



you mean normal micro sd right?

thanks for the update


----------



## ywg (Jan 22, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> very nice... talking about fast microSD, did wood ever have problem loading castlevania which required fast microSD like from jpn


if you talk about castlevaniaor, it fixed starting from 1.02. if you talk about lags in castlevania:dos intro on slow microsd — it unfixable, but i dont' see any problem here — game fully playable. if you talk about anything else — i know nothing about this. btw my friend finished all castlevanias without any problem.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 22, 2011)

so no gold ?


----------



## z.g (Jan 22, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> so no gold ?


here as usual.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice one YWG, tnx for this magical update. May you win your war


----------



## basher11 (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks ywg! awesome update, regardless of how little games are fixed.


----------



## trigao (Jan 22, 2011)

amazing update.... thx so much....

but, why the small changelog in games when in fact all the games until now woks with this version? like cabela's dungerous hunt, touch darts, my sims sky heroes.... all working flawless

just curiosity XD


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for this again ywg.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 22, 2011)

Cabela's hunting 2011 is fixed, yay!


----------



## Stropdasje (Jan 22, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is this only applies to the R.P.G. and supported R4 clone cards that accept SDHC SD cards.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 22, 2011)

Stropdasje said:
			
		

> ecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be r4i then.


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Will the speed increase help to stop TWEWY from freezing?


----------



## Gamer4life (Jan 22, 2011)

Cabela's dangerous hunts isn't fixed was hoping it would be in this release when you start the game the loading text turns pink instead of yellow and it says sav data couldnt be accessed


----------



## z.g (Jan 22, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> Will the speed increase help to stop TWEWY from freezing?twewy never freeze for me starting from wood 1.00. do you really try it?
> QUOTE(Gamer4life @ Jan 22 2011, 06:44 PM) Cabela's dangerous hunts isn't fixed was hoping it would be in this release when you start the game the loading text turns pink instead of yellow and it says sav data couldnt be accessed


works for me. do you update your firmware to 1.23?


----------



## Dick_Gumshoe (Jan 22, 2011)

Mind if in next release just upload it in zip format?? 
Im so suffering in extracting 7z ,since i dnt have a PC in my home...





aniway nice update YWG thanks!


----------



## Harsky (Jan 22, 2011)

Thought I'd drop by to say thanks for this firmware. The microSD read speed increase made Ghost Trick work better than it did on my Acekard 2.1.


----------



## trigao (Jan 22, 2011)

Cabela's dangerous hunts works 100% for me


----------



## amptor (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm I haven't done this in a long time but I wonder how difficult it would be to get this to work with my M3 Simply.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

amptor said:
			
		

> Hmm I haven't done this in a long time but I wonder how difficult it would be to get this to work with my M3 Simply.


It works by default. You don't need to do anything, just copy the files over and they work


----------



## amptor (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh nice. btw cool avatar, man

thanx


----------



## Porygon-X (Jan 22, 2011)

I was just about to post something regarding the .sav timestamps. You've read my mind.


----------



## kineticUk (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the work put into this and for another release..
(nice rpg improvements)
Cheers


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 23, 2011)

An update is an update, even if it doesn't apply to me.  Great work YWG!!


----------



## N-TG (Jan 23, 2011)

Like always Wood comes to save the day. Bless the day you made this firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Now if only I could find a way to make original R4 take a 4GB or even bigger Micro SD cards...)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW!! ANOTHER FAST UPDATE YWG maybe Normatt should be worried.

WoodAK2i may be in the future... I guess

LOL!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 23, 2011)

Yay another update


----------



## Hanketsu7787 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love you. You always brighten my day with updates. Out of curiosity, is anyone else having problems with Pokemon Black and white online?


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hanketsu7787 said:
			
		

> I love you. You always brighten my day with updates. Out of curiosity, is anyone else having problems with Pokemon Black and white online?


I can't get online, but I forget the Ninty Error Code


----------



## Dick_Gumshoe (Jan 24, 2011)

can i use ak2 skin on wood r4


----------



## Hanketsu7787 (Jan 26, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> Hanketsu7787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I try to get online but then a bunch of kanji appear and i get booted off. IDKY though.


----------



## smithfieldud (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get the cheats working? I REALLY WANT TO KNOW


----------



## RoMee (Jan 27, 2011)

smithfieldud said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to get the cheats working? I REALLY WANT TO KNOW



did you enable cheats?


----------



## nande (Jan 27, 2011)

links don't work...


----------



## haddad (Jan 28, 2011)

yes I know, when will it be fixed?


----------



## rmills (Jan 28, 2011)

The Links aren't working but you can get the firmware here:

http://www.fileserve.com/file/8BKFZMY


----------



## matias_pul (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Zacion (Feb 2, 2011)

question!


how is the hotkey to disable the cheatcodes ingame?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in r4 1.18 was l+r+start+up


----------



## z.g (Feb 2, 2011)

Zacion said:
			
		

> how is the hotkey to disable the cheatcodes ingame?


start+select+down. start+select+up enables cheats again.


----------



## Zacion (Feb 9, 2011)

z.g said:
			
		

> Zacion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, man, that worked


----------

